# 2012 Dollys Acre babies!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Penny's quads are doing well! A week old and they've all just about doubled their birth weights :leap: I've also started to supplement Foxy with a few ounces in a bottle in the afternoons because she's the smallest.
Binkeys boys are at 6 weeks and doing well...both are enjoying grain very much :wink: Marty is the black boy and weighs 17lbs...his brother Danny weighs 16lbs... Angels baby Nokie is 3 weeks old and is pretty close to their size! He's a single and getting everything that mama makes....he weighs 13lbs! Such a cuddly THICK boy too...definately shows the pygmy from his mommy!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:shocked: :lovey: that second doe down. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The b/w baby is the buckling.... the 2nd doe down in the 3rd pic is "MY Foxy Lil' Lady".....she's staying here with me. Pretty baby isn't she


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are all gorgeous, congrats on all the cute babies this year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Joanie! You've gotten a good share of cuteness too...and color!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow Liz they all look awesome congrats.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Too cute. Excited for my baby


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on all the super cute babies  :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are just way too cute! My goodness, just love them


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

dobe627 said:


> Too cute. Excited for my baby


I know you'll absolutely fall in love with Nokie once you get to hold him! He is such a sweetheart and is a very loveable boy. :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What pretty babies you have! and they all pose so nicely too!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! So cute! Congrats!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Cutiiieeesss!!!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness, what cuties!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:lovey:


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Such pretty babies, they look like tiny fawns. 
I love the markings on that second pic!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in a dilemma too.... I chose to retain Foxy but now can't decide between her or Vixen! Both girls are really nice and I'm partial to a solid color but Vixen is a sassy girl like her dam....why can't those personalities be there at birth instead of growing with them :greengrin: 

Why do cute baby goaties make those decisions so difficult? :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Because they are so darn cute....    and make it even harder on us.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well....decision made!! Foxy is staying and Vixen is sale pending!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow.. the cutest goats ever.. little faces are so cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well....decision made!! Foxy is staying and Vixen is sale pending!


 :hi5: :thumb: :wink:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

So cute! Congrats. 
I want one!!!!! Wish you were closer.


----------

